# Gaggia titanium



## Reptilian (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello friends

I bought a garage recently and it had all sorts of stuff in it which

the owner said he didn't want so I took it. He was moving to Asia and

had put stuff in his house into the garage but didn't want it after 2 months of being

away he replaced his stuff..

i was was searching and found 3 gaggia Titanium machines

One is fully working, very good condition which i am going to sell soon on a

site, one is in very good condition however the steam wand doesn't work. I am thinking

about replacing the steam value and seeing if that fixes the issues? Anyone recommend a good

site for getting this part?

I also have one which isn't working at all, was going to use this value and put it in the other Machine

however if i am selling it I want the person to have it to be pleased not for it to break

in a months time

any advice would be great


----------

